# Jar-File startet nicht über doppelklick



## shevazri (7. Apr 2012)

Hi, habe ein Jar-File gemacht und über die Konsole kann man es auch ohne Probleme starten, aber leider nicht über Doppelklick was natürlich der Sinn dahinter wäre. Es passiert einfach nichts, der Cursor verwandelt sich für kurze Zeit in den Ladezustand ist aber schnell wieder zurück.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, im Anhang noch das Jar-File.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Apr 2012)

Bei der Doppelklickaktion vielleicht noch Java 6 verknüpft?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Apr 2012)

Doppelpostings oder Themen mit faktisch gleichem Inhalt sind in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht und werden geschlossen!
http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/134125-exportiertes-jar-file-geht.html

Dein Programm lässt sich bei mir per Doppelklick starten.
Es belegt aber nach dem Schließen immer noch Systemresourcen, beendet also die VM nicht!
Da solltest du noch mal nachbessern.


----------

